# Are you an Algerian living in France? I would love to hear from you :)



## elena.xfh

Hello! Are there any Algerian expats in France that would be available for an interview tomorrow Tuesday 22nd Feb in the afternoon? I am doing a research into migrants in France and would love to hear your story


----------

